# 16-9 breiteres bild als bei gleicher auflösung 16-10



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. Januar 2011)

*16-9 breiteres bild als bei gleicher auflösung 16-10*

nun Theoretisch sind 1920 pixel 1920pixel .

Ich habe vielleicht einen lösung gefunden das daß phänomen der mehr sicht bei 16-9 Monitoren erklärrt.Ich vermute auch das garnix breiter wird
bin auf einen anderen Forum gestoßen der eine Plausible erklärung dafür hatt wiso man mehr sieht in manchen PC Spielen die hor+ verwenden.was an sich nee freschheit ist,das man es so einfach macht beim Port von konsolenspielen.
[Sammelthread] BenQ XL2410T - 24" LED 120Hz - Seite 3 - Forum de Luxx
nun bevor ihr euch dähmlich sucht @Bullz hatt es gut beschrieben

Also ein Spiel wird auf 16-9 Format festgeschrieben wo die höhe des Bildes Fix ist.Also auf einen 5:4 Bildschirm hatt man entweder balken oder das bild wird gestreckt.Im normalfall untragbar.Aber wer hat nochn 5:4 Monitor ?

Wenn das Stimmt das man die engine eines Spiels dazu anregt runterzu skallieren bei 16-10 Bild also 1680-900 Bild eine4s Spiels soll 16-10 darstellen wird dann 1440-900 heruntergerendert und dann auf 1680-1050 skalliert (zoom) demnach ist der vergleich das ein 16-10 Bild weniger sicht hatt wahr aber wegen der geringeren auflösung,und nicht weil der 16-9 Bildschirm größer ist.
in fakt heisst dass das die Spiele entwickler hier bescheissen,bei starcraft2 wird FOV mit hor+ nicht angewendet sondern das Bild wird wie ich vermutet habe lediglich oben und unten gekürzt.aber bei konsolenports wird es so sein das man die 16-10 auflösung skalliert,das isn skandal


----------



## milesdavis (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: 16-9 breiteres bild als bei gleicher auflösung 16-10*



byaliar schrieb:


> nun Theoretisch sind 1920 pixel 1920pixel .
> 
> Ich habe vielleicht einen lösung gefunden das daß phänomen der mehr sicht bei 16-9 Monitoren erklärrt.Ich vermute auch das garnix breiter wird
> bin auf einen anderen Forum gestoßen der eine Plausible erklärung dafür hatt wiso man mehr sieht in manchen PC Spielen die hor+ verwenden.was an sich nee freschheit ist,das man es so einfach macht beim Port von konsolenspielen.
> ...



Das ist mir neu, dass da was "festgeschrieben" werden soll

Die Texturen in den Spielen, die haben ne feste Größe und was man sieht ist ja nur das was die Grafikkarte berechnet. Bei nem 17-Zöller im 5:4 Formt musst du halt scrollen, bei nem 24"er siehste halt mehr. Aber der Inhalt bleibt doch der gleiche!!
Du kannst das doch alles einstellen, und es ist doch klar, dass ich Balken kriege, wenn die Höhe kleiner ist...
Ich versteh net was du da am jammern bist^^


----------



## montecuma (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: 16-9 breiteres bild als bei gleicher auflösung 16-10*

Bei StarCraft 2 sieht man mit 16:9 mehr als mit 16:10, was daran liegt, dass die maximal sichtbare Höhe von Blizzard eben so fixiert wurde. Hat man 16:10 wird also reingezoomt, sodass man in der Höhe auf 1200 Pixeln genausoviel sieht, wie bei 16:9 auf 1080 Pixeln. Das hat zur Folge, dass man bei 16:10 in der Horizontalen links und rechts relativ deutlich weniger sieht, weil wie gesagt alles ein bisschen größer ist. Bei 5:4 ist das ganze noch um ein vielfaches schlimmer.
Ich selbst spiel auf meinem 16:10 Monitor SC2 lieber mit 16:9 Auflösung, sehe also mehr, habe aber oben und unten nen kleinen schwarzen Rand (mich stört's nicht und mein PC würde sich auch nicht freuen, wenn er noch mehr Pixel berechnen müsste (HD4850)^^).

Das ist wie gesagt auch eigentlich garnicht so schlimm. Wenn ich das richtig sehe meint der OP auch, dass SC2 die Ausnahme wäre und andere (Konsolenportierungen) Spiele wohl da etwas anders machen... was genau check ich jetzt auch nicht. Vermutlich, dass bei 16:10 dort dann automatisch gestreckt würde, was bei SC2 wie gesagt nicht der Fall ist, da bleibt ein runder Kreis auch rund, nur sieht man halt weniger in der Breite als bei 16:9.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: 16-9 breiteres bild als bei gleicher auflösung 16-10*

Ich hab mal nachgesehn bei nem Konsolen Port (clive barker jericho),Es ist wahr das Bild wir gezoomt auf 16-10 und ist Physich kleiner als 16-9.heisst es ist ja problemlos möglich ein 16-9 Bild aufn 16-10 monitor darzustellen.ergo liegt es an den Entwicklern wiso die unbedingt wiedereinmal die entwicklung von Multiplattformspielen selbst die simple Formatanpassungen auslassen und stattdessen das Bild Skallieren.Da Zwingt mich zur frage wiso wird auf 16-9 Hor+ fix gesetzt.das hieße ja das man die Spiele von damals die auflösung an den Fernsehformat festgelegt hatt 4:3.Das erklärrt auch die Konsolenport weigerungen von NFS MW und Carbon nur mit 5:4 zu skallieren und hor+ lässt sich nur schwer impletieren,liegt an der engine,kein zugriff darauf nur über DX tweaks.Nützt aber auch nix wenn das Spiel keine horentional erweiterung zulässt.Ist üblich bei PS2 Spiele..
Habe da mal nee frage an die Konsoleros,habt ihr noch nee PS2 und nenn 16-9 LCD fernseher.wird da das Bild seitengerecht dargestellt oder wird da nur interpoliert,oder sogar 1:1 woran ich am wenigsten glaube.Wenn nähmlich z.B NFS most wanted in 16-9 Läuft. haben die noch mehr geschlampt beim Port zum PC als sonst.


----------



## Patze (19. August 2011)

*AW: 16-9 breiteres bild als bei gleicher auflösung 16-10*

Sehr guter bildlicher Vergleich 4:3 16:10 16:9 

Bei Widescreengamingforum gibt es eine Liste (Master Game List) wie Spiele skalieren.


----------

